# TPS (Timer Program Starter) - Javascript Cube Timer Framework



## molarmanful (May 9, 2015)

Okay, so I recently made MinimalisTimer, and I found it very tiring. I decided that I would have to make a cube timer framework that made web timers easier to build. Thus, TPS was born.

I think that TPS is the first of its kind; similar libraries have probably been made, but I guess I took the idea further, mixing all the useful stuff into one library.

I doubt I'm even close to finishing, but there's enough to make a decently functional timer. Suggestions?


----------



## SMB3511H (May 9, 2015)

this is nice, i like the sleek and clean UI.


----------

